# What new sound/genre is next for metal?



## Sdrizis89 (Sep 28, 2017)

Lately I've found myself sort of bored with new music. Occasionally I'll stumble upon something fresh that I love (ex: Caligula's Horse) but haven't really seen anything completely new to metal that hasn't been explored before. We've had nu-metal, metalcore, deathcore, djent, instrumental bands becoming more popular (polyphia, chon, etc) and many other sub-genres in between...what's next? What new unexplored direction do you see metal going in? Tough question to answer because if we knew the answer we'd be pioneering a new genre already lol. Curious to hear everyone's thoughts on where you feel metal is going in terms of style/new sub-genre. Where are the genre defining bands like meshuggah and periphery were for djent?


----------



## Tom Sklenar (Sep 28, 2017)

I´m afraid, metal is in a blind valley. Many current bands sound and play similar. I think, there´s a problem, that majority of contemporary musicians is inspired only by modern music, modern bands, which is at the end of development branch. They want to play like bands they know and music or genre development isn´t in their minds. People should find inspiration in some older stuff and try to find brand new directions in music.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 28, 2017)

We've had these discussions before and usually the opinions break down into a few camps, with the loudest camp being the "metal is dead camp." Another camp is the "it goes in cycles" camp, pointing out that djent is the reincarnation of a previous genre, and what came before was a reincarnation of a different previous genre, so that stoner/sludge will be the next big thing.

Me, I like all sorts of metal, and my favourite bands are usually unpopular at the times I like them most. I do think that metal is going to become more and more a niche market, but will still play a role as an influence on other genres. As that occurs, subgenres will mean less and less, and individual influential bands will become more and more segregated. But that's just my guess.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 28, 2017)

Bro-country metal!


----------



## tedtan (Sep 28, 2017)

Just kidding (I hope).


----------



## Tom Sklenar (Sep 28, 2017)

tedtan said:


> Bro-country metal!



:-D


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 28, 2017)

tedtan said:


> Bro-country metal!


Nickelback?


----------



## bostjan (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, I mean, Nickelback pretty much sums that up, IMO.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 28, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> Nickelback?



I haven't heard them in a long time, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## schwiz (Sep 28, 2017)

tedtan said:


> Bro-country metal!



In all seriousness, this is coming.


----------



## Ebony (Sep 28, 2017)

What's next for metal? Hopefully, more great, inventive composers that spit in the face of ridicule, conformity, mediocrity and trends. What sub-genre, or just genre for that matter, they operate in is of less importance to me.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 28, 2017)

Hopefully a return of strong melodies/songs, and not just note salad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope proggier sludge/doom like Serial Hawk, Pallbearer and Dreadnought is the next big thing. Pallbearer is killing it with their last couple of records. That or I hope country metal takes off. Imagine Brad Paisley chicken pickin with John 5- that would be insanity


----------



## gunch (Sep 28, 2017)

I want to see more bands like deafheaven and oathbreaker tee bee aytch


----------



## sakeido (Sep 28, 2017)

schwiz said:


> In all seriousness, this is coming.


it already did. Nickelback sold 50,000,000+ albums doing it



Adam Of Angels said:


> Hopefully a return of strong melodies/songs, and not just note salad.


I remember thinking Sikth was great but 10+ years of bands ripping them off has, for the first time in my life, retroactively ruined something for me


----------



## gunch (Sep 28, 2017)

sakeido said:


> it already did. Nickelback sold 50,000,000+ albums doing it
> 
> 
> I remember thinking Sikth was great but 10+ years of bands ripping them off has, for the first time in my life, retroactively ruined something for me



I was listening to How May I Help You? the other day and damn does it still rip, Sikth was pretty cool as metal-core + mr. bungle


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Sep 28, 2017)

Tom Sklenar said:


> Many current bands sound and play similar. I.



I call it the Ibanez+Fractal+SD+Mansoor effect. 

I'd like to see more metal with ethnic influences...imagine a prog metal band with rhythms like Ill Nino had. Myrath used to do that but these days they are less progressive than before, it seems.


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm surprised a fusion with electronic music hasn't blown up yet, House/Nu Metal or something along those lines.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 28, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> I call it the Ibanez+Fractal+SD+Mansoor effect.
> 
> I'd like to see more metal with ethnic influences...imagine a prog metal band with rhythms like Ill Nino had. Myrath used to do that but these days they are less progressive than before, it seems.


12 foot ninja is the only prog band besides mahavishnu orchestrs or mute the saint where they use ethnic sounds/rhythms. At least, those are the only ones I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 28, 2017)

I dont know whats next for metal but whenever it is will be a fad and soon enough thrown in the hamper. Then 10 years later someone will say remember when "this" was big just 10 years ago?

Or i could be wrong. It could have major staying power. (What do you guys think of prog/djent, does it have staying power or is it dying/dead?)


----------



## TedEH (Sep 28, 2017)

I feel like there's some truth behind the stoner/sludge/doom kind of scenes getting bigger. Seems to be getting more and more popular, from what I can tell. Maybe it's a response to the very clean sounding metal that's popular right now.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 28, 2017)

Things have been getting bigger and more epic in musical way through out 00's and 10's. What I mean bigger is blending symphonic, electronic music or traditional instruments with metal, and having expensive huge sounding production. I'm very biased to this side of metal, but that has been the direction.


----------



## couverdure (Sep 28, 2017)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm surprised a fusion with electronic music hasn't blown up yet, House/Nu Metal or something along those lines.


Do you really want _this_ to take off?


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 28, 2017)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm surprised a fusion with electronic music hasn't blown up yet, House/Nu Metal or something along those lines.



I think (maybe even hope) that's entirely possible... but if Metal is moving towards sludgy, doomy prog like everyone's predicting, I'm guessing that'll manifest as either its own thing or as a sub-genre of Electronic, not as a new Metal trend.

There is a relatively popular niche of Electronic fused with Metal riffage (Celldweller, Blue Stahli, Voicians... pretty much everyone on the FiXT label) that seems like its gained some ground over time, and I've noticed a slight overlap between Djent fans and fans of those artists. I'm predicting the people who could appreciate Djent for its crisp production and tendency to sprinkle in Electronic elements, will probably gravitate towards that niche as Metal rebels against that style with this apparent influx of Sludge.

So, if there is a trend like that blowing up in the near future, I doubt its going to be called "the new sound for Metal."


----------



## TedEH (Sep 28, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Do you really want _this_ to take off?


There are bits of the video I really didn't enjoy, but I can imagine some very tasteful metal/electronic fusion. I mean, realistically, we embed a lot of electronic elements in the production of metal without calling it "electronic music" already, so.... I dunno what that means, but sure, why not.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 28, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Do you really want _this_ to take off?




Yeah I do!


----------



## iamaom (Sep 28, 2017)

I've always been hopping for more instruments (that's not kitschy violin swells), like how some bands are using saxaphones (Ihshan, Trollfest) but unfortunately it seems really limited to folk metal and some black metal. Kinda hoping for a pleasant surprise when a run of the mill death metal album bursts into a bassoon or euphonium solo.


----------



## KailM (Sep 28, 2017)

I'll be happy if people just keep making brutal riffs. I don't really care what they "fuse" together beyond that.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope more bands like Alcest, Deafheaven, and Wolves in the Throne.


----------



## oc616 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'll throw a different hat in the ring here, our current state is what we get from now on. For the "it comes in circles crowd", did 50s boy band styles enjoy a massive renaissance? Did early Jazz? They occasionally see use as brief clips in pop songs, the aesthetics or philosophy of the boy band didn't die either, but the sound styles do not. I think the way fame seems to develop haphazardly now doesn't lend itself to genres, more to gimmicks like Babymetal (no emergent genre, only Ladybaby as a close comparison). They then either manage to retain that audience with said gimmick, or become a one album wonder. The amount of factors going into which side they will fall on are too numerous and chaotic to accurately dictate any genre emerging from the latest gimmick. Something djent had to its strength, was the incorporation of melody into a unique/experimental existing sound (Meshuggah weren't exactly as popular as they have been since then), so if there is still a unique sound that lacks melody out there, its a safe bet that'd be a target to try.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 29, 2017)

Stoner Djazz


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 29, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Do you really want _this_ to take off?



I'm honestly not opposed, I would like this sound if it blew up in the underground with less poppy vocals and had more of an electronic foundation. Metal has far too many stigmas.

My opinion aside, I'm just surprised any mix of the two hasn't already happened on a larger scale.



Science_Penguin said:


> I'm guessing that'll manifest as either its own thing or as a sub-genre of Electronic, not as a new Metal trend."


There is a very fine line between a subgenre and trend, the only difference I see is how long it lasts.



TedEH said:


> There are bits of the video I really didn't enjoy, but I can imagine some very tasteful metal/electronic fusion. I mean, realistically, we embed a lot of electronic elements in the production of metal without calling it "electronic music" already, so.... I dunno what that means, but sure, why not.


Agreed


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 29, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Do you really want _this_ to take off?



I actually dig?!?

There’s a couple of things right now that are really doing it for me in metal, one is the resurgence of power metal/NWOBHM mixed with thrash styles (necromancing the stone)


I don’t know if it’s right to call it metal, but stuff like Dance With the Dead is really taking metal guitars and putting them in interesting places, if you can say that.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 29, 2017)

I think (or hope at least) that the future of metal will be more prog and ambient inspired, while returning to a point where melodies and song structures will be the weighted elements of every song.
Also, everyone (well, many people at least - including myself) is getting tired of the loudness war and the "loss" of dynamics and organic sounding records. I guess more artist will try to focus on more transparent productions.

...or maybe everyone will just end up playing ultra-doom-deathcore while yelling obscenities at each other with their dicks (or clams) out!


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 29, 2017)

What people are saying about stoner/sludge/doom sounds pretty likely, since most new popular styles are a counter-reaction to what's popular right now, and right now it's the hyper polished djent stuff. It seems like djent is starting to die down a bit but I think it has enough staying power to stick around, but with their own twist to it like the bands that have stuck around until today, like Periphery, Tesseract and Monuments have.

I personally hope we'll either see more tasteful fusions of electronic music and metal, similar to Dance With The Dead that was posted above but a bit less synthwave-y, or more jazz and jazz fusion influenced metal, not like what Animals As Leaders are doing but more focused on the more conventional song structures and melodies of fusion artists like Chick Corea, Herbie Hancock, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Snarky Puppy and things like that.

Something I think would work really well in metal is music that's based on the style that jazz musicians like Hiromi and Tigran Hamasyan are doing, because it basically already sounds like a prog rock band but with the guitarist replaced with a pianist.




I also agree with what @TheBloodstained and @iamaom said, more metal that's influenced by ambient and prog and more bands that use a bigger variety of instruments, because right now it's basically just folk metal bands and some atmospheric black metal bands that do that. Folk instruments are really well suited for metal but they're very underutilized.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 29, 2017)

Alternative-Perspective said:


> I call it the Ibanez+Fractal+SD+Mansoor effect.
> 
> I'd like to see more metal with ethnic influences...imagine a prog metal band with rhythms like Ill Nino had. Myrath used to do that but these days they are less progressive than before, it seems.


Like, ten years ago, this started to become a thing, but it seemed that no one continued caring at that time.
I went totally nuts when I first heard *Estradasphere*. Maybe you should check them out - Klesmer circus metal with heavy Bulgarian and African influences. Super dense stuff at times, though, with drums, upright bass, banjo, violin, saxophone, seven string electric guitar, sometimes trumpet, sometimes clarinet, sometimes didgeridoo, sometimes vocals, ...and sometimes just 8-bit video game music. If you want ethnic influences, I'd say they had 'em all. When I got into them, though, I thought my friends would like them for one reason or another, and while everybody was like "WOW," nobody was like "I want to go see them," which kind of bummed me out.

But around that time, there were probably a hundred bands doing ethnic metal stuff with some measure of "prog" (however that works), and the response was basically the same to each and every one - 
Me: "WOW! Check out this band that uses" _[insert traditional instrument here]_ "along with guitar bass and drums over" _[insert traditional ethnic beat here]_ "to make this new style of prog-folk metal!"
Dude: "Meh, it's really good, but it's not"_ [insert name of semi-popular metal band that sounds like most [insert name of semi-popular band here]-type band]_

Also check out Secret Chiefs 3.


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 29, 2017)

To me, metal is pretty much dead. I don't care what the next trend will be because it will come as random, I'd like to look at the bigger picture.

First, there's basically not been any generational replacement (i.e. no one got as big as say Metallica or Maiden, and they're still touring). No new iconic, defining artist such as the above have spawned. I can't think of a new icon for metal when they'll be gone.

Second, it's partly a technological problem to me. Electro and hip-hop were caused by breakthroughs, but "rock music" technology is basically stuck to the 50's, except for minor things as amp simulation that are more "new means" to the same end than "new toys" to spark new ideas. Maybe new technologies and applications will revolutionize the sounds, just as the introuction of the 8-string sort of did.

Third, another part of the problem is that metal musicians are really closed and blind to outside influences, at least for the most part. Genre and aesthetics-blending would be the only way out of staleness, accepting that there are no more boundaries and everyone's free to experiment. Again, electronica fused with hip-hop in the early 2000s, and now both are thinning the line with radio pop. But we still have lots of "true metallers", "defenders" who're still happy to pidgeonhole and listen to the same stuff for a lifetime.

Still, bands like AAL are way more jazz than metal (thinking what "metal" used to mean), and for instance Periphery did a last album that's way more pop than djent. Some prog metal bands are mellowing and allowing more rock influences, think Leprous. Not to mention extreme metal is kindly accepting more avant-garde mentalities. So all good things, we're maybe moving somewhere. But on average, metal musicians are too stale to accept change or innovation.

Also I agree on the fact that most prefer to copy than to try new stuff. Just looking at the trend and not much further.


----------



## thraxil (Sep 29, 2017)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm surprised a fusion with electronic music hasn't blown up yet, House/Nu Metal or something along those lines.



This kind of happened in the 90s with Pitchshifter doing metal plus drum n bass.



oc616 said:


> I think the way fame seems to develop haphazardly now doesn't lend itself to genres, more to gimmicks like Babymetal (no emergent genre, only Ladybaby as a close comparison).



Oh, but Babymetal are far from an isolated gimmick. They are just the tip of the "anti-idol" iceberg, packaged up specifically to be appealing to a non-japanese audience:



I mean, I don't expect it to really gain any traction outside Japan (if it ever does, I hope Necronomidol gets more attention), but I think it's worth understanding that Babymetal are part of a much larger continuum.


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 29, 2017)

Well from what I remember, Pitchshifter was not much more than a Godflesh ripoff


----------



## Drezik27 (Sep 29, 2017)

While probably not the direction the genre will go anymore, the anticipation of the new Black Dahlia Murder album has me craving more melodic death metal.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 29, 2017)

I think there won't really be a next thing in "metal" because a) culture is not that linear anymore, and b) metal is dissolving, rather than evolving. Not dying, just getting diluted and mixed into the vast ocean of other music and aesthetics. So are all genres/sub cultures these days, but metal has been the most stubborn and reluctant  That's changing though as the last of the 80's giants one by one stop touring and headlining festivals, the rigid metal culture as we know it kind of loses all its star players, metal festivals draw fewer visitors and get cancelled, metal magazines shut down etc. And as that happens, there's less incentive for an upcoming band to stay "true" and shoehorn themselves into metal formalia just get metal festival gigs, get written about in metal magazines, get discovered by metal fans etc. So I think newer bands will just keep whatever bits they like from metal, but ditch the stereotypes and uniform.

What does that mean? As far as I can tell, it means bands that are the "next thing" don't really sound or look like metal bands in the mould we know from Judas Priest, Slayer or Metallica, they don't play metal festivals or tour with metal bands, so metal fans may totally overlook them because these bands may look like indie kids or hip hopers, they may even be DJ's, but they still make ferocious music.

TL;DR: The next thing in metal is to be less metal.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 29, 2017)

Rizzo said:


> To me, metal is pretty much dead. I don't care what the next trend will be because it will come as random, I'd like to look at the bigger picture.
> 
> First, there's basically not been any generational replacement (i.e. no one got as big as say Metallica or Maiden, and they're still touring). No new iconic, defining artist such as the above have spawned. I can't think of a new icon for metal when they'll be gone.
> 
> ...



This thread seems like Deja-Vu, but...

Ok, so bands like Distrubed and Godsmack got every bit as big as Metallica, Priest, and Maiden. People don't consider them "metal," but, let's be fair, their sound is just as metal as those bands, they just didn't push the envelope further in that same direction. That doesn't discount them as metal bands, though.

But, your point still stands, I think, just with a little different perspective. There was heavy metal, then there was thrash metal, then there was nümetal, then ... well, now you have this weird sort of world where there is "extreme" metal, which is essentially any heavy music dad won't approve of, and then a sort of smear in between metal and modern rock, where your Godsmack's and Disturbed's and Five-Finger-Death-Punch's live, which is kind of the continuation of what Metallica did to "metal" with "The Black Album."

We had rock, then we melted it down with fire and got metal, and then people came up with the different types of metal and started mixing them back in with the rock. What else is there to do? What has been left unsaid in the genre?

I think this thread just goes to show that it's probably all been done already...

It was over ten years ago that I said to myself - what if microtonal metal was a thing. By the time I was ready to show the world my brand of that, a bunch of other artists had beaten me to the punch, so "microtonal metal" wasn't even novel anymore. Take any adjective and stick it with the word metal and someone has either done it or is doing it now. Celtic metal, circus metal, trance metal, drum-and-bass metal, video game metal, sitar metal, koto metal, new age metal, 12-tone serialist accordion arabic metal...

And people's tastes will never become "extreme," so metal isn't dead, and it isn't dying, it's just no longer relevant to a wide audience, and it probably never will be again. There'll always be fans of the genre, and we'll keep metal going, and keep trying to find new boundaries to push, but you aren't going to see another hair metal boom.


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 29, 2017)

I think JohnIce above summed my viewpoint better


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 29, 2017)

who cares lets just hope its good.

write good songs, then worry about being brutal. heaviness isn't a tuning or a BPM or a tone, its all in the song.

Maybe I'm just old and now that I've experienced so much music I can't get this feeling again, but I miss when I would find new music that felt almost "dangerous" to listen too.

Like in 2002 I heard Alexisonfire for the first time and it just totally blew me away. 

Nothing does that anymore, everything is safe and a retread and comfortable.

Music should make you feel uncomfortable make you challenge your beliefs and the world around you. Be it lyrically or instrumentally I miss music that created that discord inside of me. 

I just want the equivalent of the first time I put on Calculating Infinity... don't care what genre sub genre label you put on it, just want music that messes with me again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 29, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> I dont know whats next for metal but whenever it is will be a fad and soon enough thrown in the hamper. Then 10 years later someone will say remember when "this" was big just 10 years ago?
> 
> Or i could be wrong. It could have major staying power. (What do you guys think of prog/djent, does it have staying power or is it dying/dead?)


well considering that it's been around for damn near 9+years (longer if we're talking from when sikth/meshuggah/vildjharta started playing) I don't think it's going anywhere. The big problem is that like most genres it all kind of blurs together and it's hard to find actually unique bands worth listening to.


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> I think there won't really be a next thing in "metal" because a) culture is not that linear anymore


I share this opinion, it is a theory I have been considering in the much broader sense of anthropology.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 29, 2017)

Humbuck said:


> Stoner Djazz


so basically pallbearer or dreadnought.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 29, 2017)

Guys! The next genre of metal should be "Light Metal!" the opposite of "Heavy Metal!"


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 29, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Do you really want _this_ to take off?




Minus the obnoxious posing and showmanship, there's not a bad song under there  I bet if these guys toned down their image a bit they'd have a bigger appeal, honestly. Posing like a hair metal band isn't working for anyone in 2017.



AdamMaz said:


> My opinion aside, I'm just surprised any mix of the two hasn't already happened on a larger scale.



It definitely has, but it's not metal bands incorporating electronica, it's electronic producers who are incorporating metal musicians. Take a look at these crowds, people love that shit:



I think where these guys win while others fail is that it's much easier for an electronic musician to sprinkle some heavy guitars, drums and aggressive vocals on top of their already heavy and aggressive EDM, than it is for someone who's been playing Iron Maiden riffs in a rehearsal space all their life to suddenly master electronic music production.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Sep 29, 2017)

i think the proposal that the new metal will be less metal is likely. The continuation of prog and infusing more and more elements, metal won't necessarily be metal anymore. It will still be very aggressive and heavy at times but it will flow more into different styles and dynamics, switching moods from angry, to happy, to sad, etc. Sort of like how classical music is. More grand pieces rather then a certain feel throughout an entire song.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Sep 29, 2017)

bostjan said:


> This thread seems like Deja-Vu, but...
> 
> Ok, so bands like Distrubed and Godsmack got every bit as big as Metallica, Priest, and Maiden. People don't consider them "metal," but, let's be fair, their sound is just as metal as those bands, they just didn't push the envelope further in that same direction. That doesn't discount them as metal bands, though.
> 
> ...





KnightBrolaire said:


> well considering that it's been around for damn near 9+years (longer if we're talking from when sikth/meshuggah/vildjharta started playing) I don't think it's going anywhere. The big problem is that like most genres it all kind of blurs together and it's hard to find actually unique bands worth listening to.



Maybe but just because those bands still exist doesnt mean its still a big "thing". Meshuggah will always be relevant because they had a huge hand in pioneering that sound. Im not sure about those other bands. Just because one may listen to them doesnt mean they are widespread in the metal scene as a whole.....only to their listeners.


----------



## bhakan (Sep 29, 2017)

I feel like I always make almost this identical post, but I just don't get the people who feel like metal is dead. There's so much interesting metal out there right now if you look for it. Sure, it's all combinations of existing sounds, but there are so many weird unique combinations out there. It's not in the same boom of creativity that newer genres like electronic are seeing, but there's just so much cool stuff to be found. 

However I will say that extreme metal seems way more interesting right now. I can't remember the last new metal band to use clean vocals that really wowed me.


----------



## thraxil (Sep 30, 2017)

Rizzo said:


> Well from what I remember, Pitchshifter was not much more than a Godflesh ripoff



Their early stuff. Later, with Deviant, www.pitchshifter.com, and PSI, they completely reinvented their sound and it was all drum n bass metal. They even picked up the guitarist from The Prodigy.


----------



## Walnut Whip (Sep 30, 2017)

I think we'll start to see more artists blending metal with a variety of genres e.g. trap. Trap Metal maybe? 
_Sidenote: Have a listen to Polyphia EP: The Most Hated. Not greatly relevant, however throughout the new EP they use a variety of Trap elements and it works quite well in my opinion!_


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 30, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Do you really want _this_ to take off?



Oh please, spare me. What's next - David Guetta endorsed by Fractal? Pure talent...


----------



## gunch (Sep 30, 2017)

Y'all forgot about Genghis tron


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 30, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> Oh please, spare me. What's next - David Guetta endorsed by Fractal? Pure talent...



There is a measurable difference between pressing play vs playing actual instruments over a backing track.


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh god are we still thinking electronic music is "pressing play" in 2017?


----------



## Lemonbaby (Sep 30, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> There is a measurable difference between pressing play vs playing actual instruments over a backing track.


Come on, man. Everyone knows that an electronic track can be just as much work as a rock/metal song. But would that discussion be fun when we all hug and sing songs around a campfire? 

Plus: how could I seriously miss a chance to make fun of David Guetta?


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 30, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> Come on, man. Everyone knows that an electronic track can be just as much work as a rock/metal song. But would that discussion be fun when we all hug and sing songs around a campfire?
> 
> Plus: how could I seriously miss a chance to make fun of David Guetta?



Oh, that was a joke?

I guess I didn't Guettit... Guett- Guetta... I'm gonna go ahead and stop drinking now...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 1, 2017)

Hardcore is dominating right now. Just look at the popularity of Code Orange Kids


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 2, 2017)

^this

I fully expect more hardcore-influences to take over. Code Orange, Knocked Loose, etc are killing it right now.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 3, 2017)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hardcore is dominating right now. Just look at the popularity of Code Orange Kids



There's a huge movement in hip hop now that is also very hardcore-like. Lots of screaming vocals, clipping audio and lyrics about dark, introverted themes and mental health. So whether it comes from a metal direction or a hip hop direction they all seem to arrive at a similar place.


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 3, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> There's a huge movement in hip hop now that is also very hardcore-like. Lots of screaming vocals, clipping audio and lyrics about dark, introverted themes and mental health. So whether it comes from a metal direction or a hip hop direction they all seem to arrive at a similar place.




Producers like Grigoryan and Crimewave are sampling metal artists like Vildhjarta and Korn, and the list of screaming rappers continues to grow with each new day. OmenXIII, ITSOKTOCRY, Bones, GHOSTEMANE, Yung Yogi (aka Gus from Volumes), XXXTENTACION, $UICIDEBOY$, and Tytuus just to name a few. Shows are getting more intense as well, with full on literal pits and tons of hardcore-esque violence at shows.

Even more mainstream rappers like J. Cole scream many of their lyrics (Neighbors in J. Cole's case)

(s/o scarlxrd, Heart Attack goes hard)


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 3, 2017)

Masoo2 said:


> Producers like Grigoryan and Crimewave are sampling metal artists like Vildhjarta and Korn, and the list of screaming rappers continues to grow with each new day. OmenXIII, ITSOKTOCRY, Bones, GHOSTEMANE, Yung Yogi (aka Gus from Volumes), XXXTENTACION, $UICIDEBOY$, and Tytuus just to name a few. Shows are getting more intense as well, with full on literal pits and tons of hardcore-esque violence at shows.
> 
> Even more mainstream rappers like J. Cole scream many of their lyrics (Neighbors in J. Cole's case)
> 
> (s/o scarlxrd, Heart Attack goes hard)



Yeah, it's an exciting time  I've never listened to as much hip hop as I have in the last 2 years, and they're all fairly new artists too.


----------



## jwade (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm glad that someone else mentioned Bones. Trap-metal or whatever you want to call it would be cool. I personally think that this song with heavy guitars would be where I'd hope to see metal going:


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 17, 2017)

Thought of this thread when I discovered this album. Atmospheric black metal with both scifi and folk vibes... then skip ahead to 10:00 and it has seamlessly evolved into quality DrumNBass/Dubstep.



Oh wow, how did I not even think of Trap Metal? Gimme!


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Oct 17, 2017)

tedtan said:


> Bro-country metal!


Cadalliac Three will reign supreme!
Their studio stuff is very country, but live he jammed an LP detuned and the music sounded like Black Sabbath/Led Zep....still twang on the vocals for the BroCountry Metal WIN


----------



## gingerman (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess it differs very much by region. American scene is significantly different to European, and to me they move in quite different directions. No single answer.

And yeah, I'm also puzzled as to why the electronic+metal combo hasn't skyrocketed...


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 23, 2017)

gingerman said:


> I guess it differs very much by region. American scene is significantly different to European, and to me they move in quite different directions. No single answer.
> 
> And yeah, I'm also puzzled as to why the electronic+metal combo hasn't skyrocketed...



Yeeeeeeeeah, that's also true. Power Metal was certainly never as big in America as it was over there.

Hell, your country is probably the only place I know where a band like Epidemia would find any success. Try selling the idea of a Metal Opera about a homebrew DnD story over here...


----------



## beerandbeards (Oct 24, 2017)

Chuck Schuldiner worship will rise


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 24, 2017)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Hardcore is dominating right now. Just look at the popularity of Code Orange Kids



I gotta, agree. Between where I live and Syracuse the HC scene it most certainly alive and dominating. Hell the only local shows anymore are HC band, almost ZERO 'metal' bands.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Oct 24, 2017)

gingerman said:


> I guess it differs very much by region. American scene is significantly different to European, and to me they move in quite different directions. No single answer.
> 
> And yeah, I'm also puzzled as to why the electronic+metal combo hasn't skyrocketed...


Because everyone doing it was fucking terrible, mostly.

And when/if it was done well, metal elitists lashed out against "just pushing a button ewwww we skrillex now"


----------



## bostjan (Oct 24, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Because everyone doing it was fucking terrible, mostly.



I think it's more like people's expectations were unrealistic.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 24, 2017)

A genre called 'Ping'? With guitars tuned as high as possible?
Erm, 'clean metal'? No distortion used.
Full range guitar metal, all instruments are full range and long scale, no guitar/bass division anymore, each instrument plays high and low notes, chords and basslines.


----------



## naw38 (Nov 27, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> There's a huge movement in hip hop now that is also very hardcore-like. Lots of screaming vocals, clipping audio and lyrics about dark, introverted themes and mental health. So whether it comes from a metal direction or a hip hop direction they all seem to arrive at a similar place.



Thank you for posting that video; that is probably the most exciting new music I've heard since Aokigahara. Shit's real intense.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 27, 2017)

slow, atmosphereic, and cinematic


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Nov 28, 2017)

Unfortunately, I don't see metal going anywhere. It is a static scene at the moment, and there is no much "new" to say or do. 
Classic: check. Industrial/electro: check. Prog: check. Thrash/death/black: check. *core: check. Anything else left to try? I said it many times, I say it once more: metal is dead, or it is on life support at least.

What's next? I hope something written and played with an actual metal attitude, and not the modern "ultra produced mega edited super technical screamo" crap. I hope something where melody is just there to complement a solid heavy background. I don't want pop music with heavy guitars, I don't want jazz with heavy guitars. I want true, nasty, dirty metal.
If I have to guess, I would say "grunge metal", kind of early Soundgarden.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 28, 2017)

Not metal, but this is pretty cool. I don't like most -- if any -- of the rappers mentioned on this page of the thread, but this guy is awesome.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 28, 2017)

ixlramp said:


> A genre called 'Ping'? With guitars tuned as high as possible?
> Erm, 'clean metal'? No distortion used.
> Full range guitar metal, all instruments are full range and long scale, no guitar/bass division anymore, each instrument plays high and low notes, chords and basslines.



I'm thinking "ping" is worth trying out. If you start a ping online collaboration, let me know. 

The full range idea has sort of been done, actually, going back to the Chapman Stick. I know most Stick players are solo, but I've seen it done in a full band at least four times, and I loved it each and every time, although if everyone started doing it, I could see it becoming difficult to follow at times.



noise in my mind said:


> slow, atmosphereic, and cinematic



Type O Negative?



EmaDaCuz said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see metal going anywhere. It is a static scene at the moment, and there is no much "new" to say or do.
> Classic: check. Industrial/electro: check. Prog: check. Thrash/death/black: check. *core: check. Anything else left to try? I said it many times, I say it once more: metal is dead, or it is on life support at least.
> 
> What's next? I hope something written and played with an actual metal attitude, and not the modern "ultra produced mega edited super technical screamo" crap. I hope something where melody is just there to complement a solid heavy background. I don't want pop music with heavy guitars, I don't want jazz with heavy guitars. I want true, nasty, dirty metal.
> If I have to guess, I would say "grunge metal", kind of early Soundgarden.



There are plenty of new things to try out. But they just aren't worth it to fans. How about multispecies microtonal melodic metal? Has that been done before? Not until now. 



Does anyone care? Apparently not.


----------

